# My Halloween radio station voiceovers



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh, before I forget. If anyone has .wav or .mp3 file of themselfs introducing themselves and their haunt and would like to send it to me. Please do. Just say something like "This is so so from Hauntx, you are listening to 101.5FM, Haunt Radio.", pm me and I will get with you to have you send your file to me. Thank you everyone.


----------

